# RFI: Canadian Firearms Company



## DA SWO (Dec 2, 2014)

Has anyone here done business with a Canadian Firm called  ARMTAC?

They are on an extended Thanksgiving/Christmas Vacation, so I can't talk to them until after 26 December.


----------



## Dame (Dec 2, 2014)

Will they have a booth at SHOT?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 2, 2014)

Dame said:


> Will they have a booth at SHOT?


No, unfortunately.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 2, 2014)

Never heard of them before but I like the looks of their site.  I'll ask around.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 2, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Never heard of them before but I like the looks of their site.  I'll ask around.


Thanks.
I sent a long-winded e-mail, and hopefully he responds after they get back in late December. here is the link I should have posted.

http://www.armtac.com/


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 6, 2014)

Chris says they do not ship to the US

Oh well, someone down here has to make the same products they do.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 6, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Chris says they do not ship to the US
> 
> Oh well, someone down here has to make the same products they do.



The hate is for the no shipping, that's our governments fault. I haven't found anyone that has dealt with them personally but they do have a good reputation.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 6, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> The hate is for the no shipping, that's our governments fault. I haven't found anyone that has dealt with them personally but they do have a good reputation.


I was hoping they could ship as they sell to the US as they import MagPul stocks.
It may not be your export laws either, small companies generally do not want to ship internationally as the extra research and possible repercussion isn't worth it.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 6, 2014)

Could be.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 7, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Chris says they do not ship to the US
> 
> Oh well, someone down here has to make the same products they do.


Google finally comes through.
Company in Flagstaff AZ sells the same side saddles.
http://tacticalshotgun.solutions/index.php?p=home
Sad these companies all make it sound like they manufacture these items.  Guess they figure no one can google and figure out who actually sells this stuff.


----------

